# Graco sprayers, or Earlex



## SuperDave02 (Jul 21, 2009)

Does anybody have or has used a graco HVLP sprayers, how good are they?. Ive read some good reviews about the earlex sprayers but they run about 3x the cost of what the gracos are. Thanks


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

I have had both, and I was totally impressed with the Earlex, So now between my Earlex and Apollo system I got it all covered. Eventually tossed the graco in the dumpster…...


----------



## SuperDave02 (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess you wern't to impressed with the graco then


----------

